# Post your poodle's best watchdog stance!



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

So intent with her observation 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohhh, so many pics to choose from!!! This would have to be my favorite! My son told them Mom was coming


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks out the back door whenever she hears a sound out in the patio area, then when I let her out she heads for the embankment ......This is Molly making sure her 'Kingdom' is safe.....this is where she goes so she can see everything that is going on!!!! :itsme:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Everywhere he goes, Tonka keeps a close eye out for Pirates.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Taken just now...Chagall doing his morning birdwatching.


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Guard Dog duty is rough so one has to set an even pace.



















Trust me nothing gets past him...LOL


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Ohhh, so many pics to choose from!!! This would have to be my favorite! My son told them Mom was coming


Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> Taken just now...Chagall doing his morning birdwatching.


In my mind, I hear Chagall saying, "Let me at 'em....Let me at 'em!"


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She looks out the back door whenever she hears a sound out in the patio area, then when I let her out she heads for the embankment ......This is Molly making sure her 'Kingdom' is safe.....this is where she goes so she can see everything that is going on!!!! :itsme:


Molly says, "What? Out of treats... Let me eat CAKE!"


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Watching the neighbors.









Watching for other dogs to bark at.









Watching the raindrops


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Guardian of all she surveys... and evil nemesis of the local feline population!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Love the photos! Great thread!

I'll have to wait to capture these dogs being dutiful. But here's Matisse, not being a watch dog, but a full on attack dog. (Jose` is doing the watching)


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG all of these pictures just make me smile!!! Love our crazy dogs  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Even Girls can do it!
I need to get some new ones of her naked-ness, lol.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking towards the front door and front window, daring someone to ring the doorbell.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

It's me Brandon, don't come near my yard!







You better knock first!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

First of all.... Brandon's coat coloring on that first picture just took my breath away!! Stunning!!!

Love ALL the pictures!
I have tons of pictures.. But here are my favorite "watch-poodles" photos!










































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Lou, I just love the one of the pair back to back checking outside!!! Partners I'm crime!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dash on duty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Lou, I just love the one of the pair back to back checking outside!!! Partners I'm crime!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks dear  one of my most favorite things to do is photograph them!! And it makes my day when someone enjoys a moment of them that I captured  I just LOVE it!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lula isn't much of a watch dog. 









Be well,
Laura & Lula
& the 3 parrot girls


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

*Here's my crew...*

Max, Maddie, and Haley

I can't get the picture turned...


----------



## Sheandg (Feb 21, 2014)

Foxy keeping an eye on the backyard!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia's normal post. Ready to be on high alert at any moment.


----------

